# What were your GROSS SALES for 2006 .....



## PenWorks (Dec 4, 2006)

I have set this poll up a little early this year, because we have alot of new members, that may not have seen this before.

This is just a small barometer of how sales have been for us threw out the year. So when you close your books on 2006, don't forget to get your vote in. 

Wishing you the best in sales for 2007 

Here are a couple of links from the past years 2004 & 2005

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=2601&SearchTerms=year,end,sales

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=11525&SearchTerms=year,end,sales


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 4, 2006)

$50,000 from pen sales?  It's a nice dream.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 4, 2006)

Actually, if the Jeff can add a catagory from 50K-100K, I think we may have a couple members in that catagory.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2006)

Can't tell you, yet Anthony!!!

A WHOLE MONTH left.  Currently, I am seriously ambitious.

HOWEVER, my SUPPLIERS are well BEYOND ambitious in THEIR sales to ME!!!


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 4, 2006)

If I could make that much selling pens I'd live happily ever after.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2006)

Travis,

NOBODY asked what we MAKE, just what we SELL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 4, 2006)

Are you with the IRS? []
Actually, prefer to not say.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> NOBODY asked what we MAKE, just what we SELL!!!!!!!!!!!!



I hear you Ed []
What I spent on the new Studio/showroom, I will be lucky to break 
even in 10 years [:0] Thank goodness for tax deductions !


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 4, 2006)

Rather Casual this year, getting settled an all into new home in TN... Next year planning to get more serious about shows and selling.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm still casual. I hope to be more energetic next year.


----------



## ashaw (Dec 4, 2006)

T have taken the leap from a hobby to a business.  This year will are looking at gross sales of 6,500.00  That was from May and servicing 5 stores.  Next year we will be servicing 50 stores.  I just got done our business plan for 2007 and we are hoping for gross sale around 75,000.00.  Most of it is production turning but with the trade off of working for someone else I'll take it...


----------



## gerryr (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, the year isn't over yet, but I don't think I'll make it into the "ambitious" category.  I came real close only doing 5 shows, three of which I won't ever do again.  It was a huge leap from last year when I barely made it out of the "Casual" realm. Hard to say about next year, since I refuse to spend more than one day driving anywhere and I'm not interested in doing shows every week or even every other week.  For several years, I sold photos in art shows between Arizona and Ohio.  The first couple of years were fun, but after that it became a grind.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 4, 2006)

Unfortunately I'm still in the hobby catigory. 
I give more away than I sell. 
Hopefully that will change. Soon.


----------



## chigdon (Dec 4, 2006)

I think I will get a few more but not enough to bump me into the Serious category.  Right now with outstanding orders I am at $20,543.50 -- up almost $8k from last year.  Actually, I would agree with Anthony, there are definately people doing a lot more in sales than that and more than $50k as well.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 4, 2006)

Lets see.. If you move the decimal over to where the comma is, in Ambitious I'd be busting out of there. I sold one pen all year. I used to sell some around work and they company now makes a big stink about calling it a personal business and yada yada yada = no more sales. Doesn't seem to stop other people from doing their stuff around there. No, I'm not bitter.


----------



## fiferb (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm casual for gross sales, put me in the negative for net sales.[] I gotta quit buying the big tools sooner or later.[]


----------



## SteveRoberts (Dec 4, 2006)

*painting bullseye on my back*

Heart attack serious category.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteveRoberts_
> <br />*painting bullseye on my back*
> 
> Heart attack serious category.



Steve, give me time to load up my 306 and I'll take a shot[]


----------



## SteveRoberts (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I am a .308 guy myself, when I was serious a few years back with my remi I could cloverleaf groups of 3 at 100M. One group, measured .17


----------



## bmchan (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> <br />I'm casual for gross sales, put me in the negative for net sales.[] I gotta quit buying the big tools sooner or later.[]



Write them off over a period of five years.  If a tool cost $1,000, recognize only $200 a year as an expense.  Really big tools will be in production for seven to ten years.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteveRoberts_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



On second thought I'll hold my fire[]


----------



## SteveRoberts (Dec 4, 2006)

> On second thought I'll hold my fire[]



Me too []. Besides FL to AZ is a long, long shot!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 5, 2006)

Only one show this year and a semi show at that but with sales at work and to people I know a little over $2,000.00. Am in the building inventory mode for next year when I retire and will hopefully go to 15-20 "ARTS & GRAFTS" shows....


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 20, 2006)

Heading down the HOME STRETCH !  []  Rev them sales engines and don't forget to enter your sales when it is all said & done.

Merry Christmas


----------



## GBusardo (Dec 20, 2006)

I am still close to casual, but I wont do any better till i find out what entergetic means   []


----------



## woodpens (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm just barely serious this year. I didn't keep my marketing funded as well as I should have, and it cost me $10k from last year's sales. However, my net is much closer to gross than it was last year. My sales are virtually all via my website.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Dec 31, 2006)

In a 12 month period I sold around $3500 in pens plus a lot of demos and classes at the Rockler store.  The other side is I have receipts from a "local" supplier formore than $3000 in supplies.  Guess I gave away too many, huh?.  Like Bruce said, "if it ain't fun....".
Wood Butcher


----------



## Monty (Jan 4, 2007)

For some reason, It will not let me vote, but I just finished mt tally for last year and my gross sales were $7,186. That's from 14 small shows and word of mouth at mine and LOML work.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 4, 2007)

Not sold many pens as I have not been trying to, going to start this year though. Need to claw back some of my outlay![:I][]


----------

